# How to recover platinium from sonda lambda (Oxygen Sensor) ?



## razvanflorin (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi ! i have got about 30kg of sonda lambda pieces. as i understood they contains platinium and some zirconium , how do i recover it ?

Edit: I have edited the title to be more relative.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 4, 2016)

Type "Oxygen sensor" in the search box.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 4, 2016)

You better leave it be and sell them as they are.
Platinum recovery and refining is complicated and tricky business. It require great deal of studying and practicing and platinum salts are something no amateur or hobbyist should play with.


----------



## razvanflorin (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks you both for the answers  

but i have one more question, where do the platinum is finded ? it is directly metalic or it is inside the Alumina ?


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 4, 2016)

It is a coating on the alumina, and it is very tough to get the little bit completely out of the sensor.
You should just save them up while you study, or find a buyer.


----------



## razvanflorin (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks you Jimdoc !
Does it matter if the sensor its from Renault or BMW ? 
Does it matter if the sensor have 2, 4 or 6 wires ? 
are the platinum quantities the same ?

Kind Regards - Răzvan .


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 7, 2016)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=7364&p=67223&hilit=oxygen#p67223


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 7, 2016)

razvanflorin said:


> Thanks you Jimdoc !
> Does it matter if the sensor its from Renault or BMW ?
> Does it matter if the sensor have 2, 4 or 6 wires ?
> are the platinum quantities the same ?
> ...



There is no exact answer to these questions. Rarely anybody try to process them. If you do have a lot of them then Lou is a man I would try to contact.


----------



## razvanflorin (Jun 7, 2016)

Actually.. i have about 600 KG :mrgreen:


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 7, 2016)

razvanflorin said:


> Hi ! i have got about 30kg of sonda lambda pieces.





> Actually.. i have about 600 KG


Either way, I'd send them out. Based on the questions you're asking, you're not prepared to deal with platinum in solution. It's far to dangerous for anyone other than advanced refiners.

Dave


----------



## Lou (Jun 8, 2016)

You never get it all. You pressure leach 'em with HCl/Cl2/Br2 and run it through resin.
Yields can be all over the place and the stuff is hard as heck on diaphragm and progressive cavity pumps.

Lou


----------



## razvanflorin (Jun 9, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> razvanflorin said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ! i have got about 30kg of sonda lambda pieces.
> ...


Since i don't ever recovered platinum, i have heared that is more harder to work with and it's not for begginers.
If you are interested i can get the ceramics out from all of the oxygen sensors and send it to you or any other interested refiner :mrgreen: 
I don't wanna pay for refining i just wanna sell them and in this way the shipping price will be lowered.


----------

